# Solar power



## i_in (4 March 2009)

What is the opportunity to make money from this in Australia? Any information and opinion on this subject will be useful to me


----------



## gordon2007 (4 March 2009)

Have a look at the below video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hndgCM3pWg

From what I understand, you would need a 3 phase hook up to really make money running it as a business. 

Also, let's say a very nice setup costs $350000., and you took out a loan for the full amount. It would take you approximately 10 years to pay it off. However the life cycle of good panels would be around 40-50 years. 

There are currently HUGE tax benifits to setting it up, depreciation values around 30%. 

I'll let the number crunchers do the maths on it. 

I've also included to documentation in *.pdf formats for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## pilots (4 March 2009)

Some one on the radio here in Perth said that he had saved only $7 for the month of January, at this rate it will take 35 years to get his money back, that was with the government rebate.


----------



## wabbit (4 March 2009)

We have solar power (newly installed, haven't received the first post-installation power bill yet); but in Perth we only receive 10/11 of the purchase price of power when we send power back to the grid (cost minus GST).  In other parts of Australia (I think it's NSW, Vic and SA) they get 4 times the purchase price back as their REC!

Legislation has been before WA Parliament for ages and they still haven't made any decisions to increase the REC to align with some of the other states.  If the REC increases, savings will be much easier to come by, especially since we are getting a 25% increase in the cost of purchasing electricity in a couple of months 


wabbit


----------



## long$$ (4 March 2009)

I would like to go solar hot water but I presently have natural gas heat hwh and there is no rebate in NSW if you want to convert gas to solar.


----------



## wabbit (4 March 2009)

long,

Most solar storage water systems have an electric booster for those cold days and nights.  This can be just as expensive as running a gas on-demand system if you use a lot of hot water...

Have a look at getting a solar storage HWS with a gas on-demand booster; sometimes an existing gas system can be utilised.  If the sun hasn't heated the water sufficiently, the gas will top up the heat; it's only used when needed and only heats what is needed so it's really efficient.  Thermostats can be installed which allow you to set the optimum temperature.

Your savings could offset not getting a rebate?


wabbit


----------



## long$$ (4 March 2009)

wabbit said:


> long,
> 
> Most solar storage water systems have an electric booster for those cold days and nights.  This can be just as expensive as running a gas on-demand system if you use a lot of hot water...
> 
> ...




Thanks, I know about these systems but I am still grieved about lack of any subsidy simply because I took the responsible decision to use gas hw.


----------



## Smurf1976 (4 March 2009)

wabbit said:


> We have solar power (newly installed, haven't received the first post-installation power bill yet); but in Perth we only receive 10/11 of the purchase price of power when we send power back to the grid (cost minus GST).  In other parts of Australia (I think it's NSW, Vic and SA) they get 4 times the purchase price back as their REC!
> 
> Legislation has been before WA Parliament for ages and they still haven't made any decisions to increase the REC to align with some of the other states.  If the REC increases, savings will be much easier to come by, especially since we are getting a 25% increase in the cost of purchasing electricity in a couple of months
> 
> ...



Renewable Energy Certificates (REC's) have the same value nationally. 

Any difference in WA should relate to the energy rate and not to the REC value.

One of the big problems with household generation relates to how fixed distribution costs are accounted for. Given that these costs amount to more than the value of the electricity being distributed, it's a rather significant issue.

Tasmania did separate these costs out for consumers for a couple of years during the 1990's, thus providing a true level playing field for all forms of generation both centralised supply and anything else, including direct use of non-electrical energy such as oil or wood. 

That ended amidst massive political pressure on the Hydro, as the monopoly generator and retailer of electricity, and an election campaign that saw this as a dominant issue.

And so the Network Charge was scrapped, thus leaving the electricity industry with no real financial choice other than to pursue maximum sales volume. And so the campaign to get wood heaters out and electric heaters in was ramped up to the max complete with branding, an advertising blitz playing on the health effects of the alternatives. 

Then the industry was disagregated and an even more blatant slogan adopted - "use our energy", a tactic that changed when drought hit, Basslink ran late and the dams were almost empty. And so the "use our energy" slogan was hastily replaced with "no one matches our energy" on sub-stations, vehicles and everywhere else it had appeared. The new agenda was, as it had been many times before, conservation. At least that's how it needed to appear to a public alarmed at shrinking lakes and the prospect of blackouts.

End result? Well the air is certainly cleaner with more homes using electric heating that's a certain benefit. And we've had an economic boom fuelled through the building of power stations, gas pipes and transmission lines. Just don't mention CO2 emissions...

I doubt that any government anywhere that is aware of the political consequences of what was tried in Tas will go down the same path. And it's very much a dead and buried idea here too. Which leaves the electricity industry forced (everywhere, not just in Tas) to pursue sales volume no matter what the consequence. 

The only reason solar is accepted, or should I say tolerated, is because it's not a serious threat to total volumes. Any notion of feed-in tariffs and other incentives will disappear real fast if too many consumers start using it, something that's unlikely with Austrlaian Government subsidies also being wound down (whilst appearing not to be) for solar PV.

For an ordinary household, if you want reasonable energy efficiency then I'd suggest:

Solar or heat pump hot water. Which is best will depend on location and the house itself.

Any system that isn't electric resistance for heating. Gas, heat pumps, wood, pellets etc are all a more efficient option (though in some areas they won't be economic despite their energy efficiency).

Use evaporative cooling if it's suitable for your area and you have significant cooling use.

And of course insulate, shade windows etc to minimise the amount of heating and cooling you acutally use. 

All other things will in most cases either make only a small difference or are not a financially viable means of reducing emissions etc. Some are still worthwhile, but it's heating, cooling and hot water that are usually the big household energy users. 

You might also consider a gas cooktop. It won't save money once installation costs are considered (unless you already have gas in the kitchen) but it's generally a superior way to cook and it's more energy efficient than non-induction electric cooktops.

As for me, well I am looking seriously at a rooftop solar PV system but that's not really about reducing emissions or saving money. Smurf just likes the idea of having a power station at home and if the government's paying two thirds of the cost then that's good enough for me. It's still not very profitable though. 

In the meantime, I'll just go and pay the $600 power bill I seem to have received. That I had 12,000 christmas lights up in December would explain quite a bit of that...


----------



## beerwm (4 March 2009)

I just thought of this great idea;

you buy a huge boat, and layer it with Solar Panels,
they you sail it to the SouthPole for 6 months of sunlight, then once that is done,
you sail it to the NorthPole for 6 more months of light,

You're DOUBLING your profit!!

:jump:


----------



## Smurf1976 (4 March 2009)

long$$ said:


> I would like to go solar hot water but I presently have natural gas heat hwh and there is no rebate in NSW if you want to convert gas to solar.



In terms of fossil fuel use, there wouldn't be much gain by changing to any system other than gas (not electric) boosted solar since the gas HWS is already quite efficient. Most of the rebate schemes only target electric HWS for this reason.


----------



## Smurf1976 (4 March 2009)

pilots said:


> Some one on the radio here in Perth said that he had saved only $7 for the month of January, at this rate it will take 35 years to get his money back, that was with the government rebate.



I'd bet they're referring to a solar HWS connected to day-rate electric boosting that has replaced either an off-peak electric or gas HWS. 

Such systems are pretty common, financially an outright dud and aren't as helpful to the environment as many would expect either (unless you consider creating a need for more power stations and trans lines to meet peak demand as helping the environment somehow...)

If you're going solar then either you want an off-peak electric boost or a gas (mains gas not LPG unless you've got plenty of $) boost. And if it's a heat pump then get one that will work on off-peak. Forget anything that heats water using day-rate electricity - that whole concept is mad when you think about what's involved.


----------



## basilio (4 March 2009)

> From what I understand, you would need a 3 phase hook up to really make money running it as a business.
> 
> Also, let's say a very nice setup costs $350000., and you took out a loan for the full amount. It would take you approximately 10 years to pay it off. However the life cycle of good panels would be around 40-50 years.
> 
> There are currently HUGE tax benefits to setting it up, depreciation values around 30%.




That was a great post Gordon 2007. If the figures stack up as suggested I can see an excellent opportunity for SA and Queensland  rural people to establish a good little earner through solar power generation. (SA and Queensland have the best feed in tariffs) 

If your getting leery about the stock market you could do a lot worse than investing in your next 30 years energy supply at todays prices with a profitable sale price for your juice from year 1.


----------



## gordon2007 (4 March 2009)

basilio said:


> That was a great post Gordon 2007. If the figures stack up as suggested I can see an excellent opportunity for SA




Thanks.
I've got my eye on a piece of property out in one of the wine regions. Along with building a house on it, I'm also thinking of putting a solar farm on it. The land is quite large and I was trying to think of a way to make some dollars off of it. 

I still need to do heaps more reseach before I decide anything though. For me, it's the property and house I want first. If the dollars work out and I feel I've done enough research and feeling confident, then I may proceed with a solar farm.


----------



## i_in (4 March 2009)

Many thanks to you all
 In brief,  I live in the EU at the moment and I interested to building such. 
I already have a quite knowledge in the area but about here in EU
Тhe law in different countries is varies as to the build and of the purchase price but the average cost of buying is around 0.52 EUR
making returns of about 5 to 7 years and then a 10% profit per year.
 From some time I ponder over move to Australia
In this connection, I'm interested in build solar power as an investment with which I'll get a visa.

 Regards


----------



## long$$ (10 March 2009)

wabbit said:


> long,
> 
> Most solar storage water systems have an electric booster for those cold days and nights.  This can be just as expensive as running a gas on-demand system if you use a lot of hot water...
> 
> ...




wabbit
further to my previous post it seems that I can get $1600 of carbon credits with a two panel gas assisted solar systems


----------



## i_in (11 April 2009)

http://www.australianpowerandgas.com.au/ourbrproducts/renewableenergybuybackplans


----------



## Smurf1976 (11 April 2009)

My solar power project has somehow ended up turning into a painting project... 

No panels yet but I'll be up at 6am tomorrow ready to resume painting. Still can't believe I'm spending Easter painting. I hate painting more than just about anything but it'll be a lot easier doing it now before there's a few panels in the way.

All going to plan, my solar panels will be up and running just before the control panel in my avatar, which is in a real power station, is also back in service. Pure coincidence that, but anyway...


----------



## nioka (13 May 2011)

The party is over. In NSW at least. Our 60c is going to be 40c by retrospective legislation. So much for contracts with Country Energy. Slater and Gordon where are you.


----------



## pixel (13 May 2011)

In reply to some "cautious" comments about el- or gas-boosted solar hot water systems:

It really pays to analyse your requirements and size your HWS to suit your needs. If you're a large family with teenage daughters that spend forever under a hot shower, your consumption will be much greater than that of a single couple.
So, before looking for the cheapest system, get an idea about your average daily use of hot water. If you're serious about saving, you will of course have a flow restrictor and economical showerhead installed. Those two combined will save you more *hot *water than anything else - especially those wisecracks you see on TV, urging us to "restrict a shower to 4 minutes a day". Those scriptwriters obviously don't have kids.

The result of that initial assessment will most likely astound you. It did us: Keeping a 50L tank even at the lowest temperature the thermostat would permit, used to cost us an average of $80 a month in electricity alone. How much hot water we actually drew, we could only guess: About 50L per person per day would be a reasonable assumption.

Then came the tricky bit: How long a spell of utter sunlessness would we expect? Remember that a good SHWS will extract some heat out of an overcast sky. Remember also that a good insulation will maintain the temperature for a long time, and if you draw, say, 50L out of a heated reservoir, the next 50L won't be cold as cold, but merely a little less hot than the first 50L.
Anyway, we applied a fudge factor of 3 days and bought a 300L tank.

In our geographical area, that turned out to be more than sufficient for the two of us:
After two years, we have recouped the original investment by lowering our power bills - and then some. On a couple of occasions, we did switch on the electrical booster, *for a total of less than four hours in two years!*
With hindsight, we probably could have gotten away with half the size, considering that our visitors usually come from Overseas and stay with us during summer when the sun is heating 300L in no time, even if there are two or three times the showers and sweaty clothes going through.

_*Conclusion*_: If you install the right size SHWS, you don't have to worry about power costs for running a booster. Even without any government subsidies and green rebates, a good solar hot water system will pay for itself within about five years. If you can get one or even two lots of $1600 subsidies, payback time is less than 2 years. IMHO a no-brainer.


----------



## qldfrog (13 May 2011)

just wanted to concur; same story here;
in Brisbane hinterland, lot's of clouds, but after average of 10 booster use a year (ie maybe 20 or 30 min each) a no brainer; 
and the first thing we did after moving to another house was to install solar hot water AND a switch to ensure you are in control of the booster: you do not want the booster to trigger after your morning shower on a crisp winter morning knowing that by 10AM, the water will be boiling hot;
Hope it helps
expect 25 to 30% reduction on your power usage on average


----------



## Lantern (14 May 2011)

nioka said:


> The party is over. In NSW at least. Our 60c is going to be 40c by retrospective legislation. So much for contracts with Country Energy. Slater and Gordon where are you.




Is that legal. If any other company did that the Dept. of Fair Trading would "drag then over the coals"

It's like moving the goalposts during the game. This will hurt a lot of working family's and pensioners. 

People who tried to do the right thing and tried to insure themselves against rising electricity prices.

I can't believe it, wasn't it "enshrined" in legislation?


----------



## Ferret (14 May 2011)

http://www.smh.com.au/environment/e...ower-rebate-20110513-1embd.html#ixzz1MHlCvryj

The Solar Energy Industries Association is talking about a class action.  Any savings the government hoped to make will end up in the pockets of the lawyers, at the expense of those who foolishly trusted the legislation.  

This new state government is just as inept as the old one.

For once I agree with a Greens politician:



> The Greens MP John Kaye said the Coalition had supported the introduction of the 60 ¢ tariff when the scheme was introduced: ''Never again will households or the clean energy industry trust even a legislated promise."


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 May 2011)

Add to this the imminent reduction in the REC's multiplier (which effectively amounts to an increase in the installation cost of a solar power system) and there's going to be more than a few solar installers going broke pretty soon.

On the positive side, there might be a few solar panels going cheap for those looking to buy some un-subsidised equipment.


----------



## Lantern (14 May 2011)

I agree many companies will be going broke, and many many jobs lost. What happens to their thousands of customers warranties should any panels or inverters fail.


----------



## sptrawler (16 May 2011)

Quite funny a mate was doing the course last week at t.a.f.e when someone came into the class and said a refund was available for the course. lol
Also in the weekend paper Alannah Mactiernan was reported to be a director of a solar instalation company oh, shock horror, oh suprise, suprise.


----------



## Lantern (16 May 2011)

This goes a lot deeper than the 20c cut.

Here is an email received by a friend of mine and which he posted on the Whirlpool forum.

Dear Premier and Minister,
I am writing to you to express my outrage about the NSW's Government's announcement (5pm Friday 13 May) to legislate retroactively to drastically reduce the 60c solar feed-in tariff which was guaranteed to people investing in rooftop solar panels.

This is unprecedented and morally repugnant retroactive legislation which will destroy your opportunity to rebuild NSW in its infancy and permanently damage trust in Australian government. Never before have so many decent citizens who have acted in good faith in response to government incentive and encouragement been disenfranchised by retrospective legislation

In 2010, the NSW government encouraged its citizens to invest in rooftop solar panels to produce electricity and guaranteed a 60c per kWhr return until the end of 2016 by enshrining it in legislation.
Over 120,000 households and businesses have invested large sums ($2500 to $50,000) based on this legally binding promise. Regional areas have had significantly higher take-up than city dwellers because of larger roofs and more sun.

Now the government proposes to welsh on that contract.

Retrospective legislation is an anathema to rule of law and fatally undermines public trust in government. It is almost unheard of in western democracies because rule of law is what distinguishes us from dictatorships and anarchy.

Indeed, even the incompetent previous Labor government carefully, if barely, avoided it while trampling on other established democratic norms (Bangaroo, pro-roguing Parliament etc).

In most western democracies (including the US, Canada and Europe) the constitution or bill of rights bans retroactive legislation outright and the handful of Australian cases involves clear and exceptional moral wrongdoing by the disadvantaged party (WW2 War Crimes and bottom of the harbour schemes).
Never before have so many people who have acted in good faith in response to government incentive and encouragement been disenfranchised by retrospective legislation. This is no loophole that needs to be closed – it is a public good that was explicitly encouraged and a legal incentive by the previous NSW government with the support of the Liberal Party.

Punishing so many good people for doing exactly what the government asked is morally foul. Once the retrospective legislation genie is let out of the bottle
how can anyone trust a NSW government legislated commitment again?

Refusal to honour a financial commitment enshrined in law is a serious sovereign default equivalent to cutting returns to government bondholders such as is being contemplated in basket case economies like Greece. Greece has 100s of billions of Euros in debt and is still doing everything to avoid default yet this NSW government is willing to risk default to save about one thousandth of this amount. In many ways this sovereign default will be worse than that of Iceland or likely for Greece because those defaults will mainly impact large foreign institutions not the very households that elected the government.

Your new government wants to rebuild NSW after the disaster of the Labor years, but if this decision is implemented it means no one will be safe to invest based on a NSW government promise again. Say goodbye to private infrastructure investment and NSW credit rating.
The damage to sovereign risk perceptions will not be limited to NSW but will infect the whole country, especially when combined with the damage done by the overnight withdrawal of the home insulation scheme, the botched handling of the mining tax and the undemocratic behaviour of the previous NSW government .

This issue is not about solar panels anymore, nor is it about green issues, nor balancing the budget, it is about preventing an extreme abuse of government power and preserving NSW reputation as a safe, stable place to invest and do business.

Please withdraw this unprecedented and morally foul retrospective
legislation.


----------



## drsmith (16 May 2011)

In terms of mismanagement and government idiological stupidity, solar panels will dwarf pink batts.

The ultimate mess to clean up will be huge.


----------



## zzaaxxss3401 (17 May 2011)

beerwm said:


> I just thought of this great idea;
> 
> you buy a huge boat, and layer it with Solar Panels,
> they you sail it to the SouthPole for 6 months of sunlight, then once that is done,
> ...



How long is your power cable back to the grid?


----------



## Lantern (17 May 2011)

Very interesting read here.

http://www.climatespectator.com.au/commentary/solar-policy-ill-repute?
utm_source=Climate%2BSpectator%2Bdaily&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign= C
limate%2BSpectator%2Bdaily

They can't have it both ways.


----------



## Calliope (17 May 2011)

drsmith said:


> In terms of mismanagement and government idiological stupidity, solar panels will dwarf pink batts.
> 
> The ultimate mess to clean up will be huge.




Yes, the stupidity was to offer to buy back electricity produced by subsidised Solar Systems for more than it was worth, and to expect other consumers to pay for this buyback.

When I had my system installed I knew that it was too good to be true, when my neighbors were boasting about how much money they were making.


----------



## nunthewiser (17 May 2011)

i have had to have the hot water booster on for 2 days now as it is very overcast and raining.

solar power.....pffft


----------



## pixel (17 May 2011)

nunthewiser said:


> i have had to have the hot water booster on for 2 days now as it is very overcast and raining.
> 
> solar power.....pffft



 Take your silly headgear off, nunnie, and let your halo shine 

If your water is too cold after just two days of overcast skies, your tank either has a lousy insulation, or it's too small for your cloister's needs.

If all else fails, take the matter up with your Boss


----------



## noco (17 May 2011)

I have a question for the expert techo's.

With Solar power, is it possible to develope stray currents which could cause electrolysis on copper or brass water fittings? 
I believe water in circular motion as in hot water systems coils can attract these stray currents and cause the removal of the zinc content in brass.


----------



## Smurf1976 (17 May 2011)

noco said:


> I have a question for the expert techo's.
> 
> With Solar power, is it possible to develope stray currents which could cause electrolysis on copper or brass water fittings?
> I believe water in circular motion as in hot water systems coils can attract these stray currents and cause the removal of the zinc content in brass.



The panels produce DC and as such it is not impossible that stray currents could lead to corrosion. That said, both poles are wired directly to the inverter (ie the roof or other metallic parts of the building are not used to provide a return current path) so I would say that you are highly unlikely to experience an acutal problem with corrosion.

I'd personally be more worried about electronic appliances which collectively draw significant DC loads. Depending on the design of their power supply electronics, it's certainly not impossible that you end up eating the water pipes, earth stake, hot water heater etc (it's unlikely, but not unknown for this to happen).

For any DC system with everything hard wired it should be OK. But if the earth or something else other than a cable is used as a return current path then corrosion is not only possible, it is likely. Solar PV systems aren't wired that way however.

In terms of corrosion generally, the main thing you should be worried about around the house is usually the hot water cylinder. If you have a vitreous enamel ("glas") lined cylinder (which is what the major brands like Rheem, Dux etc are) then either you replace the sacrificial anode before it wears out (check at least every 5 years,  more often in areas with poor water quality). If not replaced then the tank rusts and pretty soon you end up with a flood...


----------



## Pager (9 July 2013)

Old thread but the cost of solar has fallen considerably, maybe not much feed in terrif any more but got quoted $3200 (after govt rebate) today for a 2KW system from a reputable company here in Sydney, it will produce they say about half my average usage each quarter and the savings will mean I will pay for the system in about 4 years, not a bad return when you think about it. 

It would mean 8 x 250 watt Multi-Crystalline Panels and an upgradable inverter, quote was full installation and all costs and paperwork (not sure whats involved) and it takes 4 to 6 weeks from signing up. 

so anyone out there got solar and has it been worth it ?.


----------



## Pager (9 July 2013)

Whoops, i see there is a thread already, please delete or move 

Sorry


----------



## Lantern (10 July 2013)

Yes, I got on that 60C rebate and since the day it went in I have not paid any bills. The 60C not only covers all my electricity the excess has paid all my rates, water rates and house insurance, and will do until 1/1/17

We had two employees who borrowed the $$ to go to the max 10kW and their extra also pays their interest.


----------



## sptrawler (9 August 2013)

W.A have just dropped the feed in tarrif from 40c to 20c. That will make a few gag.


----------



## drsmith (9 August 2013)

sptrawler said:


> W.A have just dropped the feed in tarrif from 40c to 20c. That will make a few gag.



I've commented on this in the other solar panel thread. The biggest problem will be for those who installed large systems with the associated large upfront system cost and impact on payback period. There has been much commentary on this on ABC 720 this morning.

The state government is essentially using the force majeure clause in the terms and conditions to make the change. A legal angle for any challenge may be earlier correspondence to scheme participants from public utilities such as Synergy that advises 40c for the full 10 years without further qualification (an absence of the usual small print disclaimers on the same document indicating risks otherwise).

No one with solar panels can trust this government in relation to feed in tariffs into the future. They are essentially not worth the paper they are written on.


----------



## Joules MM1 (6 April 2018)

https://twitter.com/i/moments/981923058893115392

Smartflower is a smart solar panel that produces 40% more energy than regular solar panels. It folds itself up into its base at night and blossoms during the day. Would you plant this flower in your yard?


----------



## bellenuit (6 April 2018)

Joules MM1 said:


> View attachment 86839
> https://twitter.com/i/moments/981923058893115392
> 
> Smartflower is a smart solar panel that produces 40% more energy than regular solar panels. It folds itself up into its base at night and blossoms during the day. Would you plant this flower in your yard?




Not sure where the 40% extra is coming from? Is it the design or the panels themselves. If the panels, then why couldn't they be used as regular solar panels? I would assume that they track and always face the sun, thus providing the extra 40% over fixed panels.


----------



## Value Collector (7 April 2018)

Joules MM1 said:


> View attachment 86839
> https://twitter.com/i/moments/981923058893115392
> 
> Smartflower is a smart solar panel that produces 40% more energy than regular solar panels. It folds itself up into its base at night and blossoms during the day. Would you plant this flower in your yard?




No doubt it costs more than 40% more, so is probably a gimmick.


----------



## mullokintyre (24 February 2022)

From Zero Hedge


> Soaring material costs, supply chain constraints, and intensified price competition are some of the reasons why LG Electronics Inc. will shutter its solar factory in Huntsville, Alabama, according to a company press release.
> 
> _"The decision comes as _*uncertainties in the global solar panel*_ business continue to increase due to a variety of contributing factors, including the _*intensification of price competition and the rising cost of raw materials*_," LG said._
> Soaring commodity prices have sent solar-grade polysilicon prices up more than 550% in the last two years. Polysilicon is a critical raw material in producing solar photovoltaic cells for panels.




So who makes Polysillicon  that has increased in price so much.
Its the usual suspect.
From BernReuter  comes the news that of the ten largest producers of Polysilicon , all but three are in China, which holds positions 1 , and 3  to 6 on that list, with only a US company holding the second position.
In no 9 position was  US company Hemlock Silicon,  which was the worlds largest producer from 1994 till 2011 before China introduced prohibitive tariffs on Polysillicon imported from the USA. 
And we now see that since those tariffs were introduced, production has all  but shifted to China.
Who says tariffs don't work??
Mick


----------



## rederob (24 February 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> From Zero Hedge
> 
> 
> So who makes Polysillicon  that has increased in price so much.
> ...



A more balanced perspective is *here*.


----------



## SirRumpole (24 February 2022)

Maybe this could help solve the problem.





__





						Printable solar cells for lightweight energy - CSIRO
					






					www.csiro.au


----------



## mullokintyre (24 February 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Maybe this could help solve the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now I am going to have to find out who produces all the Petrovskite (aka Calcium Titanium Oxide mineral  CaTiO3 ) to see who has all the factories for that one!
Mick


----------



## moXJO (24 February 2022)

Where's all these new tech batteries we have been talking about for the last 5- 10 years?


----------



## Investoradam (28 February 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Maybe this could help solve the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it could! but like Teslas teory of knetic energy not enough money will be made by the leftist billionaires and politicians


----------



## SirRumpole (28 February 2022)

Investoradam said:


> it could! but like Teslas teory of knetic energy not enough money will be made by the leftist billionaires and politicians




Which particular theory are you referring to ?

Link ?


----------



## rederob (28 February 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Which particular theory are you referring to ?
> 
> Link ?



He gets a Nobel Prize if he comes up with one.


----------

